# What to put under tank?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My mind fails me.

Last tank I had put polystyrene tiles under it.

But the other day while googling for a stand, I saw some kind of mat that you ordered to size to put between the tank and stand.

I think I have managed to get a cabinet for £15 rather than my metal stand 

My tank is 36x12x18 and I know with larger tanks you should put something under them to make sure there are no pressure points.

So where can I find this stuff... or more to the point what is it called so I can ebay it!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome to Clear-Seal Aquariums


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

thank you


----------

